# Steamship Round



## dennis mcalary (May 16, 2002)

Steamship Round

Help! Tomorrow I will cook and carve a steamship round.

I have been searching on the net for CARVING instructions and haven't found any.

Can you help?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi dennis,
and welcome to cheftalk.

carving a steamship is like playing the chello,

The bone is the neck of the instrument, the meat is the body of the chello, and your carving knife is your bow.

Nice clean carving motions from the outer part of the meat towards the bone, horizontal slices.

The meat will be towards the well done side on the outside, but assuming the steamship is properly cooked, as you move more towards the larger part of the muscule, you should incounter more pink beef, as always, the meat will be rarest closets to the bone.

Relax, and think of it as a symphony, and you are the chellest


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

CC, that was pure poultry! You are the poultice of the kitchen!


----------



## beauregard (Aug 26, 2010)

This is a little late, but maybe it will still be helpfull.

I have been carving these occasionally for years as they are on our menu for receptions. I am still trying to figure out the best way to do this. Steamships are extreemely challenging.

Here's what you will run into:

There will be bones, large ones, even a joint.

There will be veins.

There will be regions of fat.

There will be juice... lots.

When you carve it can shake the whole table.

There are different muscles, so the grian will change.

Parts will be cooked so well on the outside that they will fall to pieces as you try to slice them.

First tip: lots of towels.

If you can use an electric knife that will be a big help. (I can't because of the noise and the presentation)

The most helpfull thing I learned was to cut a piece out and work on that piece. First I cut off some of the crusty part and then I dig in with a carving knife and carve out a loaf of meat. I put that piece on a cutting board right behind the Steamship and make a few slices to determine the best angle to cut. On well done outside pieces a cut across the grain will crumble it into dust.  You will be able to cut accross the grain on the rare pieces.

Good luck!


----------

